# Calais to Mojacar - best route



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi
We've travelled to Spain many times, mainly to or via Salou. We're now faced with the possibility that we need to drive from Calais to Mojacar, Almeria quickest way, and avoiding toll roads where possible. Any advice please?
D


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Hello D,

This has been covered many times and again twice recently.

If you do a search for "Route and Spain", "route and Malaga" or "route and Motril" I think you will find the many topics.

Dougie aka "Asprn" has recently done the route in his RV.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Females wanted*

here is one

Calais - Malaga Toll Free

TM


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

We go this way,

Rouen
Chartres
N 10 to Bordeaux
Pau
Somport Tunnel
Zaragosa
A 23 to the coast
Murcia
Mojaca


Works for us. Barrie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hello Dora
Still traveling then.
The last route posted is a good one, the road from Pau to the the tunnel is a bit twisty in places and narrow in one or two places but nice. 

Andy


----------

